# Mmmbops Adoption journey begins...Here goes!!!



## mmmbop

Hello all,
Mind if I start a diary too?

Update,have one son nearly five,through one IVF treatment,no sign of another coming along naturally,and do not wish to do IVF again for lots of reasons.
Approached local authority about adoption, when son 2, 3 and 4,kept being told to phone when he was another year older,depressing!!!
Moved countys...

and lo..

a very different response... come a long to an Adopters Info meet!!!
which,DH and I did.

The journey begins .... 

25th August 2009- attended Adopters Info Meet
.
19th January 2010- returned form/questionaire expressing our interest.
28th January 2010-received a reply aknowledging completed questionaire.
and someone will be in touch soon...........fingers crossed.
17th February 2010-recieved call to arrange home visit. 
23rd Febuary 2010-Home Visit 9.30am
O4 March 2010 - received copy of our Home visit report to be put forward for consideration by Adoption team.
21 March 2010,met up with some successful adopters for advice
30th March 2010-adoption team meet will discuss our our application 

advised that I need to come of anti-depressants before we can be considered.

2011
3rd Oct 2011- home re-visit by social worker to reasses our situation... hopefully nothing to stop us this time!
6th oct 2011- received letter to say we will be discussed(again)  at next meeting on 25th oct 2011,to see if we can become potential adopters, fingers crossed !  
31st Oct 2011- E-mailed social worker,to find out how meeting went,informed letter in post inviting us to attend prep course in Dec  
4th Nov 2011 - letter arrives with details  (glad we e-mailed)!!!

Prep course-7th and 8th December 2011 - 14 and 15th December 2011  

Allocated a social worker- 13th January 2012

Attended 1 Day positive behaviour course- 14th March 2012 
1st Home study visit - 3rd February 2012 - completed by 16th April 2012
Panel Date- 20th June 2012
Approved(in principle) 20th June 2012  

Given profile of potential match 10th August 2012

Aprroved at permanance panel 3rd October 2012

introductions start 17th oct 2012
Our baby boy should be home with us 22nd Otober 2012  

Currently reading-
Real parents-Real children - Holly Van gelden
First steps in parenting the child who hurts- caroline Archer
(tiddlers and toddlers)

Books I have read....
Adoption Experience - Families who give children a second chance- Ann Morris
Adopting A Child - Jenifer Lord

Have Joined adoption uk

love luck and big hugs to all,on which ever journey you are on....will do my best to catchup read and support as much as I can,love to all old buddies on FF,XXXX


----------



## wynnster

MmmBop 

So fantastic to read your diary hunny and hear what progress you have made  

So looking forward to sharing the rest of your journey with you  

xxxxx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Mmmbops

Not sure if you remember me - but just to say Wishing you all the best in your journey  

Gail M x


----------



## CAREbear1

Hello my old rainbow friend- Good luck on your journey. It is well worth it


----------



## mmmbop

Thankyou Ladies,xxxx


----------



## Hun

Wow Bops   

Really delighted for you that you have come to a decision - wishing you lots of luck with your jouney - I'll be following!

Hi Gail & Carebear! - Rainbows seem like a very long time ago....makes me feel old when I realise I've spent the last 6.5 years of my life knocking aoround here!

Hun xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi Hun


----------



## mmmbop

Hi Hun,
thanks for popping in,lovely to hear from you,do the Easties still meet? post on here?
catch you soon,
love,M'bop,xx


----------



## Laine

Hey Boppy

Just seen this and wanted to wish you heaps of luck  

From another 'Rainbower'

Laine xx


----------



## mmmbop

hello Laine,

thanks for popping by,hope all well.XXXXXXX


----------



## mmmbop

sooooooooooo!  
here I am again !!! like a bad penny....   
well the adoption panel met up last year...and decided as I was on AD's that i should be off them before I start,to be sure I am up to the pressures involved in adopting.
So it has taken me all this time to get myself sorted,and social worker came back to review our situation,on Monday,greeted by our over enthusiastic puppy,ooops,and seemed to think there should be nothing in our way this time,soooo... all being well we could, fingers crossed be on the induction(?) course in December,just waiting to hear if her collegues(sp)? agree.   
so,sorry sorry for not being around,and all being well hope to get to know more of you on here,and hopefully be in touch with old buddies.


----------



## mmmbop

ROLL ON 25th OCTOBER


----------



## Hun

Great to hear your journey is underway        for the 25th October. I think the Easties disbanded a long time ago, but would love to know how Helena, Caroline, Poca etc are all doing - I have a lovely photo that I look at often, which was taken at our first meet in BStE. Good luck - I hope it all goes well.
Hun xx


----------



## mmmbop

WHOOPIE

 
                   


We have been offered a four day prep course in December,can't believe we are finally on the road,sooooo excited, xxxxx


----------



## mmmbop

ROLL ON DEC 7th,8th,&14th 15th


----------



## mmmbop

Allocated a social worker on 13th January 2012


----------



## mmmbop

Home visits completed today,Phew, S/W will start writing PAR in May, no panel date as of yet,
love to all,
Bop,x


----------



## flickJ

Good luck hun, worst part is over - now for the exciting part,


----------



## mmmbop

Thankyou Flick,and good luck with your journey,xx


----------



## mmmbop

PANEL DATE 20th JUNE 2012


----------



## flickJ

Oh great, I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## mmmbop

APPROVED IN PRINCIPLE YESTERDAY


----------



## flickJ

Yeahhhhhh! So pleased for you, hun ............... here's to a quick match


----------



## Loski

Congratulations xx


----------



## mmmbop

Thankyou,xxx


----------



## mmmbop

We have been matched and approved to have a little boy, 8mths old


----------



## Billybeans

Fab news  Congratulations.xx


----------



## flickJ

Congratulations, I am so happy for you - a mum at last!


----------

